# March of Dimes



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

The March of Dimes had their March for Babies walk today downtown. So of course we had to go! I didn't take any pictures.... Someone forgot the camera...oops!

Dakota has never (as far as I know) been in a crowd that big. Thousands of people showed up for the event. We dragged along the boyfriend (lol) and Dakota new pack. And it was Great! We met a ton of babies and toddlers and smaller children and he did wonderfully, he either sat of laid down and let them pet him. There were also a ton of other dogs and other than one dog barking at him (of course he barked back) he was great. The first kid we met was probably 2 and had on one of those backpack/ kid leash things. So we joked about how Koda was just like him. So I had him lay down for the baby and he toddled over and gave him some nice pets and Koda reached up and gave him a kiss. I MELTED.

I am so proud of my big boy. People say how they won't get a dog from rescue/shelter because of their problems and their past. But my boy was able to go out and be 100% great with so many things. 

Socialization Checklist...
Motorcycles
small/medium/big dogs. Well and misbehaved
thousands of people bunched up in a walk
posing for pictures
babies
strollers
toddlers
groups of kids running (he didn't even try to chase them...so proud )
golfers/carts/clubs


The only thing I noticed was that he was soooo exhausted at the end. It was a 3 mile walk and around the 2-2 1/2 mile mark, he started slowing down. We didn't have much weight in his park it might have had 4-5 lbs max. So I don't know if it was the mental stimulation of meeting 50 different people added to the walk. Or if the backpack makes that much of a difference. 

Right now the two of them (boyfriend and Koda) are passed out in bed. So he is definitely pooped. 

Anyways. It was a good day and I just wanted to share.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Kira, I am proud of Dakota too. What a good boy for being the perfect example of what a GSD should be. Thank you for singing the praises of rescue dogs. My Annie is now 12 and was a shelter dog - adopted at age 2. She is the best GSD ever. She has never been anything, but wonderful with my kids. She loves ALL kids. I hope she lives forever. I know that isn't realistic, but that's my plan. LOL!

Big Hugs to Koda!
Jan


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jan, and speaking of 'rescues'... lol 

While on our walk, we passed by a gentleman who asked us if he was a rescue, or course we said yes, since he is. Well then the guy said "oh wow thats great!" and walked past us. It was then i realized he had seen the backpack and figured Dakota was a service dog/ SAR dog. lol. I wondered how he knew we got him from a rescue without even talking to us. lol Figured we had left the price tag on him or something.


----------

